# DSound.dll File is Missing



## SingforHim (Jun 5, 2001)

Hi everyone, my uncle's computer has a dialog box that appears when he starts his computer that is real simple to put - there is a missing dsound.dll file - so....he cannot hear some things. Can anyone advise. I don't mind inputting the file command, if someone can direct me. If there is another way to fix it, I am up for suggestions. Anyway, I appreciate all your help and I hope that if anyone is out there on this Thanksgiving day, that I can get it fixed while I am here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Reinstall the sound card drivers.


----------

